# BMW M3 CSL "10th Anniversary Detail"- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A sapphire black E46 BMW M3 CSL.

Booked in for a minor correction/paintwork enhancement, ahead of a road trip to Munich for the 10th anniversary of the E46 CSL: 2 stage machine polish to add gloss, clarity and depth of shine, whilst removing lighter defects in the process.

Wash stages and de-contamination completed, vunerable trim masked up and machine polishing underway.










1st stage of polishing was carried out using the Rupes BF, Flexipad MF cutting pads and M101, a few before and afters prior to refinement.





















Carbon roof polished and refined using M205, as well as the paintwork.



***Britemax Black max applied via the DA.
***2 Layers of Britemax Vantage applied to the paintwork and carbon.
***Alloys sealed using collinite Insulator wax.
***Shuts polished and sealed with Britemax AIO.
***Glass cleaned and sealed with GTechniq G4.
***Rubbers and plastic treated with AF Revive.
***Britework polished using the Britemax metal twins.
***Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.
***Final wipedown using Britemax Spray & Shine.

*Results.*

Unfortunately due to the weather I couldn't get the vehicle outside for further pictures, so inside pictures only.











Thanks for looking and comments welcomed & appreciated.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Now thats nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Rob, brilliant job! What a car!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome work, I will own one of these one day :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks stunning now Rob very nice flake in the paint.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always matey :thumb:


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

a contender for my favourite car, and even more so presented like that, nice work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning correction! Great gloss and reflection!

Really a dreamcar!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a nice car mate !


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work, immense car!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

The paint looked great even after the 1st stage of correction (if I read that right).
The CSL is such a modern legend in the industry. Nice cleanup.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Finish :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## shandy (Sep 28, 2009)

If I won the lottery the m3 csl would be the first car on my driveway! Awesome car


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great car and work. Read about the 10th anniversary on pistonheads.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

:argie:That's stunning!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Amused said:


> The paint looked great even after the 1st stage of correction (if I read that right).
> The CSL is such a modern legend in the industry. Nice cleanup.


Thanks, yes most of my correction pictures are taken prior to refinement, just wiped over with ipa to remove any oils, gives a true insight into the defects removed.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Love it! Stunning finish Rob and great shots.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

cracking job !


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Stunning work on one of my all time favourite motors!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top finish


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work, flawless finish:thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Great results Rob! stunning car.


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

I bet the owner was pleased!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks stunning, great work!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome finish Rob. Loads of flake in that one too.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job. What a fantastic car. Legendary.


----------

